# Best Wide Flat Carbon Bars?



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

I have an EC70 wide carbon bar right now thats 685mm new but cut down to about 670mm. I've always loved the feel of wider bars for 29ers so im actually looking to go a bit wider on my 25lb Tallboy so it needs to be carbon. 

I know Ive seen a Niner flat top carbon bar at 710mm, but what are some other options above 700mm in carbon?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Enve Sweep bar 700mm


----------



## RiderInTraining (Apr 25, 2005)

I personally like the Salsa Carbon bars best. Several options and reasonably priced.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Thomson will be coming out with some wide, flat carbon bars soon. I think the spec that I saw was around 720-something mm.


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

3T Extendo's are a whopping 740mm


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

...


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

*So glad I asked!*

I never would have known about these 3T bars if I had not started searching and found other threads on the 3T's Thanks Guys!



















A whopping 740mm of light carbon with 12 degree sweep!! Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

3T's concept of the x-axis must be different from mine if they contend that's flat... That looks like a compound bow.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

two-one said:


> 3T Extendo's are a whopping 740mm


How much do those weigh?


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

MessagefromTate said:


> 3T's concept of the x-axis must be different from mine if they contend that's flat... That looks like a compound bow.


0 degree rise. Not really any other way to define something as flat... :skep:


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

loggerhead said:


> How much do those weigh?


They have two kind of carbon extendos a Team and LTD

This one is the LTD - highest end/lightest one they make, a claimed 185 g at full length

It feels to me the same as my 670mm Easton EC70. I dont have a gram scale but will weigh them both side by side as comparison.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Quick Update. LTD is 185grams at 740mm length. 30g more than my easton EC70 at 670mm


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Ace5high said:


> 0 degree rise. Not really any other way to define something as flat... :skep:


It has rise, that's my point...


----------



## Ginga (Jun 27, 2008)

Doesn't zero degree rise mean it doesn't have rise?


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

Ace5high said:


> I never would have known about these 3T bars if I had not started searching and found other threads on the 3T's Thanks Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something looks odd with that bar, looks like a riser bar, either that or its like 40 degree sweep. i couldnt run it just based on looks.


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

C'mon folks...rise means it goes up....Sweep means it goes back

that bar doesnt go up any, but just happens to go back alot.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

Ace5high said:


> Quick Update. LTD is 185grams at 740mm length. 30g more than my easton EC70 at 670mm


Ok, thanks. Might be in the market for new handlebars soon.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

MessagefromTate said:


> It has rise, that's my point...












Okay guys... Lets do a little Bike 101...

Handle bars have "Rise" and "Sweep". One Rises up and the other Sweeps back. The extendo is a 12 degree sweep, 0 degree rise, which means its flat. Most bars in its range are 9 degrees but 12 is not unheard of. Once its on the bike 12 degrees doesn't seem like a lot.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Ace5high said:


> Okay guys... Lets do a little Bike 101...
> 
> Handle bars have "Rise" and "Sweep". One Rises up and the other Sweeps back. The extendo is a 12 degree sweep, 0 degree rise, which means its flat. Most bars in its range are 9 degrees but 12 is not unheard of. Once its on the bike 12 degrees doesn't seem like a lot.


I'm looking at the bar on your bike and I see a radius angling upwards. Flat would mean that the bar did not rise from a horizontal plane (or that it was parallel to the ground). That bar has both rise and sweep. I'd say at least 5 degrees upsweep from the angle of the pic you posted. I don't care what the package says, alot of tires are claimed at 2.1" on the package and actually measure about 47mm wide.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

MessagefromTate said:


> I'm looking at the bar on your bike and I see a radius angling upwards. Flat would mean that the bar did not rise from a horizontal plane (or that it was parallel to the ground). That bar has both rise and sweep. I'd say at least 5 degrees upsweep from the angle of the pic you posted. I don't care what the package says, alot of tires are claimed at 2.1" on the package and actually measure about 47mm wide.


why would you not use either a 3t stem, or a ritchey bar. i dont understand why you wouldnt match these components, doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

MessagefromTate said:


> I'm looking at the bar on your bike and I see a radius angling upwards. Flat would mean that the bar did not rise from a horizontal plane (or that it was parallel to the ground). That bar has both rise and sweep. I'd say at least 5 degrees upsweep from the angle of the pic you posted. I don't care what the package says, alot of tires are claimed at 2.1" on the package and actually measure about 47mm wide.


I think he just has it mounted that way. It is back sweep, but it is tipped forward to give a little rise. Maybe that's just where it's most comfortable for him.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

MessagefromTate said:


> I'm looking at the bar on your bike and I see a radius angling upwards. Flat would mean that the bar did not rise from a horizontal plane (or that it was parallel to the ground). That bar has both rise and sweep. I'd say at least 5 degrees upsweep from the angle of the pic you posted. I don't care what the package says, alot of tires are claimed at 2.1" on the package and actually measure about 47mm wide.


Its Flat. There's no debate. I could care less if you believe that or not 



peabody said:


> why would you not use either a 3t stem, or a ritchey bar. i dont understand why you wouldnt match these components, doesnt make any sense to me.


Then I need to tell you something thats really going to blow your mind... I have a Thompson Seatpost, fitsik saddle, SRAM drivetrain, Next Crankset, SC frame, formula brakes, oury grips and get this......... 1 Schwalbe Tire and 1 Maxxis Tire!! 

p.s. I also own 2 different types of chain lube. Basically Im a rebel


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

loggerhead said:


> Ok, thanks. Might be in the market for new handlebars soon.


I seriously cannot recommend it enough, not only is this my 4th carbon bar and favorite of them all BUT given the length, they are very reasonably priced!

I thought the 740mm width was crazy overboard and I would trim it down to maybe 700-710 after a few rides but man Im really loving the width! and the 12 degrees is a nice wrist saver...

I think im going to do like another member whos in love with these and order a few spares while they are still available. I heard someone saying they were being discontinued but I dont know for sure


----------



## realconspiracy (Jan 22, 2011)

MessagefromTate said:


> I'm looking at the bar on your bike and I see a radius angling upwards. Flat would mean that the bar did not rise from a horizontal plane (or that it was parallel to the ground). That bar has both rise and sweep. I'd say at least 5 degrees upsweep from the angle of the pic you posted. I don't care what the package says, alot of tires are claimed at 2.1" on the package and actually measure about 47mm wide.


You could make these "angle upwards" if you tilted them forwards..


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

MessagefromTate said:


> I'm looking at the bar on your bike and I see a radius angling upwards. Flat would mean that the bar did not rise from a horizontal plane (or that it was parallel to the ground). That bar has both rise and sweep. I'd say at least 5 degrees upsweep from the angle of the pic you posted. I don't care what the package says, alot of tires are claimed at 2.1" on the package and actually measure about 47mm wide.


BTW- Next time you try to leave someone an anon neg rep, your gonna need some rep yourself


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Have I been away for so long...? When did "riser bars" start getting called "flat"???


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

markw1970 said:


> have i been away for so long...? When did "riser bars" start getting called "flat"???
> 
> View attachment 698612


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Smile : )


----------



## Hedge72 (Mar 31, 2006)

LMAO! I don't think a thread in here has ever made me laugh as much as this one! Thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

frm bike... best wide handlebar!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rice rocket (Jul 1, 2010)

Bump.

How's the durability of the Extendo LTDs?

I'm cross shopping the two bars you mentioned, the Easton EC70 XC Wide and the Extendo LTDs.

I've only had good experiences w/ Easton products, but I had a 3T Ergonova Team road bar that broke in (what I thought was) a relatively low speed accident. Maybe the LTDs are more durable?


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Seems to be great so far zero complaints with mine, I think the real difference is the amount of sweep your looking for. Ive run a lot of the easton's as well and they are great too.


----------



## johnd663 (Jun 28, 2007)

you guys are so anal

Those 3Ts have zero rise - they are flat with heaps of sweep. When you run them flat- parallel to the ground the decals are out of place - they sit almost on top of the bar- not positioned on the front @90 degrees. They can be twisted forward to give rise at the ends of the bar but I never really got on that well with them.

Thomson are great but would like a little wider
Enve are good but too short
Niner RDO @ 780 are wide but too expensive
Syntace @ 740mm is about right me thinks

I am looking for a strong wide flat bar for my fs 29er trail bike- i have suspension so fatigue resistance isnt really a requirement - could just go alloy


----------

